# Mission: Catching the legendary TUNA



## Orionirico (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello! I don't know if it was really necessary to make a thread like this, but I love collecting fishes and bugs in every Animal Crossing, and now with ACPC we can say that tuna is the most rare fish you are able to have for the moment in this game, it is for this reason that I decided to look for it these days.

It took me almost 2 days, I caught it at 02:44 am while I was watching a film. My method was to clear Sunburst Island, Saltwater Shores and Lost Lure Creek from bugs and fishes on a loop.

Before I started the mission: catching the legendary tuna (it doesn't really exist such a mission, but I love to call it like this) I was looking for some information about the tuna, images of his shadow and videos catching one, but I found nothing. So I decided to record all the process of the catching in order to see how big it looks under the water in movement.

I created a private link for a Youtube video for those who want to see and are looking for a tuna. I also took 2 screenshots.

Video: https://youtu.be/kxVgmFMOAgE
Screenshot 1:


Spoiler











Screenshot 2:


Spoiler











That's all, sorry if you don't care about the tuna and find this thread useless or something, I just want to help people like me that are looking for the legendary tuna! ^^


----------



## lizardon (Dec 2, 2017)

I got it randomly


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2017)

I've still yet to catch it but I'm not in a rush for it. I've caught basically everything else so far. It's nice to see the picture of the shadow though, that's very helpful! Congrats on catching it!


----------



## J087 (Dec 2, 2017)

You get what you deserve.


----------



## Mu~ (Dec 2, 2017)

Is the shadow bigger than the olive flounder's?


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks so much for posting this Orionirico!!  I have yet to find a tuna and this helps me a lot!  It gives me hope that on day it will happen for me too lol.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 2, 2017)

Sadly I haven't seen a shadow that big yet. Hopefully one day, sooner rather then later.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 2, 2017)

I saw it randomly one day in the ocean. I'm in no rush to catch every bug or fish available in the game, but the latest new catch I have was the koi. xD


----------



## Final Chaos (Dec 7, 2017)

He appeared after I used a request card on the shore. I dont know if that affected anything but I had been fishing for it and finally found it around level 40. The shadow is huge and It was in the morning.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you! I haven't caught a tuna yet


----------

